# Snow Angel?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to like Snow Angels...until now.









Hey, Pat. Maybe this "angel" could help you shovel out! :new_shocked::new_shocked::yucky:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:Hey, I think that was my Friday night date!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bet someone was cold.... :w00t::w00t: Lol.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Bet someone was cold.... :w00t::w00t: Lol.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Takes a real secure man...or a real nut case to go out in frigid temps like that. :smrofl:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I used to like Snow Angels...until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:faint::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with the man's boots :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:They look warm to me :aktion033:, but he really should have wore white boots to match his angel wings, but hey, could possibly be starting a trend. 

My real reaction: OMG isn't he cold????? :w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll pass on that angel:wacko1::yucky:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*where are they????*

LMAO. I wonder how HIGH up the family jewels went in that temperature

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I used to like Snow Angels...until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, Sue ... I was expecting to see a picture of Tyler making a snow angel in the snow! 

Holy moly ... was I ever wrong on that one! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, this was a trick thread for sure... no warning either


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I used to like Snow Angels...until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue, he did stop by....but one of my neighbors snatched him right up first!!!!! (thank heavens):innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

New meaning to "freezing your arse off".


----------

